# Got the PCIII put on, couple of ?'s though



## Axis (Mar 6, 2009)

I posted this in another thread but didn't wanna hijack his so I thought I'd start a new one.

I downloaded the map from here for a BF with a Supertrapp exhaust, snorkels, and factory air filter. Ran it around a little after this and didn't notice any real big power gain. Also noticed that it's still popping after letting off the gas. I'm going to double check and make sure the right map is installed but short of running the wrong one, anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

id guess its the factory timing thats yielding the power you were hoping for.
for the back fire, is the exhaust leaking anywhere? did you put your hand over the pipe and listen?


----------



## Axis (Mar 6, 2009)

Didn't check the exhaust but I'll do that. So the popping could either be timing or running lean? Gonna be riding in a couple of weeks and I don't want to take a chance on screwing something up.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

no, i meant the PCIII does NOT control timing. the timing control module (separate) would give you a more aggressive timing yielding more power. and with the exhaust, if you have a leak in the exhaust, any unburnt fuel will ignite if your exhaust has a leak anywhere causing backfires. it lets O2 in and ignites the fuel.

sorry if i was confusing you my friend!


----------



## Axis (Mar 6, 2009)

Gotcha. As far as the backfire goes, it only did it once. I ran it in low for a bit and it didn't do anything. Put it in high and hit the gas for a little bit and it popped one time and that was it.

Put my hand over the exhaust and didn't hear anything that sounded like a leak, but I'm wondering if doing that should have killed it because it didn't.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

axis - try the map i run


----------



## Axis (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll give it a shot, thanks. Hate to ask so many dumb questions, but looking at the file I'm guessing it leans it out a little more? I thought that it being lean is what caused it to pop in the first place. Just wanting to understand so I won't be such a noob.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

mine had a slight decel pop which i though was lean but my can wasn't on the head pipes all the way, fixed the leak and all is good now. as stated above the PCIII doesn't do anything to timing they sell an additional timing mod for that


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Axis said:


> I'll give it a shot, thanks. Hate to ask so many dumb questions, but looking at the file I'm guessing it leans it out a little more? I thought that it being lean is what caused it to pop in the first place. Just wanting to understand so I won't be such a noob.


 
lean is what causes the popping but..

that's just what i named it.
at the time my map was good but a tad rich so after i made adjustments (i made a few ranges a tad leaner) so i named it with tad leaner in the name so i would remember what i changed on that map.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i just went outside looked at the map. saved it to make sure you get what i have right this moment. theres some comments in the map file.

Run this map and see if you have the popping. if you do go to the tool menu and cyclinder trimming. run the rear up 1% at a time to see if it stops.
you might need to make sure you have advanced mode enabled.


----------



## Axis (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks! Put that one in and it seems to be fine, ran it around for 10 minutes or so and really got into the throttle, no popping as of yet. An extended test ride is in order, thanks again for your help.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

excellente


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm getting the pcIII will it work with my hmf optimizer or replace it?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

It will replace the optimizer. Remember to put that PCIII in a waterproof case. They are not waterproof. there's a thread on hear about using a small otterbox. I had one for a while, they are good programmers. Enjoy


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

2010Bruterider said:


> It will replace the optimizer. Remember to put that PCIII in a waterproof case. They are not waterproof. there's a thread on hear about using a small otterbox. I had one for a while, they are good programmers. Enjoy


yeah I was reading it earlier and thanks


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Or do like I did and mount it in the handlebar pod, just have to extend the ground wire. I put a dab of dielectric grease in the two ports on the PC III and then wrapped a strip of electric tape around them to help prevent water from ever making it in. 

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------

